# Amplificador mosfet para el auto



## hazard_1998 (Jun 11, 2008)

bueno, posteo los esquemas y algunas fotitos para arrancar el tema, mas tarde cuento un poco de que se trata.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 12, 2008)

aca esta el post de la fuente: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-convertidor-12vcc-50vcc-14841/


----------



## Mendez (Jun 12, 2008)

hola hazard. De quepotencia es el amplificador que posteaste? gracias. saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2008)

y, con 13,6Vcc en la entrada del convertidor de al rededor de 250W por canal
es medio tarde ahora, cuando pueda sentarme mañana posteo todos los detalles


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 13, 2008)

Muy buen aporte.

el unico problema q yo tengo aca donde vivo para crear equipos de alta gama es:
no consigo los transformadores adecuados, de alto voltaje y muy alta corriente. ej: 50v+50v por 18Ah.
no se consiguen buenos chasis, de buena pinta.
no se consiguen la mayoria de los integrados de potencia, tipo stk etc.
no se consiguen buenos disipadores de calor para equipos tan grandes, hay q comprar laminas de aluminio (carisimas), y luego hacer recortes y dobleses para lograr un disipador muy feito.


aff, pero asi es argentina.

saludos amigos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 13, 2008)

dj draco: alabado sea el taller de fundicion de la escuela, que con cualquier pedazo de aluminio me hago un disipador jeje  , y para buena pinta hay muchisimas opciones en un post que se llama mejorar la presentacion de nuestros equipos jeje

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2008)

bueno, con respecto al amplificador, la placa es stereo, un poco grande fisicamente pero es mas practico el armado, los disipadores son ZD34 de aluel ( ex DELZA ) cortados a 5 cm, en la foto son 2 disipadores de cada lado unidos entre si, mas luego subire fotos con el convertidor metido dentro, donde cambie el chasis y agrege 1 disipador mas por lado, haciendo que el amplificador quede mas largo fisicamente, en cuanto a la potencia le hice una modificacion en el circuito de compensacion de temperatura de la corriente de reposo, como los transistores de salida son mosfet y estos tienen coeficiente de temperatura positivo, el transistor que regula la corriente de reposo tambien debe ser de coeficiente de temperatura positivo, asi que cambie el MJE340 por un IRF740, quedando muy estable la corriente de reposo, por otro lado de acuerdo a lo que pude medir la banda pasante en alta me da en el codo de -3.01 dB en 60 khz, midiendo con un SWEEP GENERATOR y con el osciloscopio, el offset de salida esta en <50mV aunque se puede ajustar, para eso hay que aparear los transistores de los pares diferenciales de entrada. en otras palabras.. suena impecable, con un detalle de agudos y una presencia de graves que asombra, inclusive con parlantes mediocres se siente la calidad de audio de este amplificador, bueno dejo a los queridos lectores que opinen sobre el soft clipping y como esta implementado.


----------



## javikids (Oct 8, 2008)

hola amigo Hazard 1998

me agradaria saber cuento amper abastece esta fuente creo que lei anteriomente que era de 2 amper o algo asique muestras arriba y tambien como estoy muy interezado bastante en hacer ese amplificador tambien quiero saber de cuento potencia tiene para que lo pueda descargar y asi hacerlo lo mas antes posible ....gracias amigo te deveria un grande favor bye


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2008)

la fuente es de 10A de salida por rama, y 42A de entrada


----------



## yummy16-ag (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola quisiera saber si se le puede conectar una carga de  8 ohms y cuanto  W lsaldrian. Gracias 
Saludos.......


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 20, 2009)

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera saber si se le puede conectar una carga de  8 ohms y cuanto  W lsaldrian. Gracias
> Saludos.......



con la fuente de 42+42Vcc sacas 85w en 8ohm, 170w en 4 ohm y 195w en 3.2 ohm
originalmente lo pense para trabajar en 2 ohm para sacar 250w por canal pero como calienta de verdad el equipo, (es clase AB) y en el baul del auto no hay mucha refrigeracion, nunca intente ponerlo en 2 ohm, si lo ventilas bien quisa no haya problema... la idea es que con 36Vcc por rama, le sacas 242w en 2 ohm.


----------



## crazysound (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola Hazard 1998, lo has probado a 2 ohms? Qué potencia tira a esa impedancia? 
Saludos.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2009)

Hazard dijo:

con la fuente de 42+42Vcc sacas 85w en 8ohm, 170w en 4 ohm y 195w en 3.2 ohm
originalmente lo pense para trabajar en 2 ohm para sacar 250w por canal pero como calienta de verdad el equipo, (es clase AB) y en el baul del auto no hay mucha refrigeracion, nunca intente ponerlo en 2 ohm, si lo ventilas bien quisa no haya problema... la idea es que con 36Vcc por rama, le sacas 242w en 2 ohm.


saludos


----------



## naldonahuel (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola..  esto lo estas usando en tu coche? se filtra algun ruido ? comentame si en marcha se escucha alguna interferencia..

Desde ya gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 20, 2009)

digamos que suena impecable, cero zumbido, inclusive lo usaba con un reproductor de mp3, el amplificador en el baul, el reproductor en la consola del auto (donde esta la palanca de cambios) con un cable re choto de miniplug a RCA de 6 metros.. y nada, CERO RUIDO, el tema es que el convertidor habria que retocarle el limite de corriente para que labure bien en 2 ohms, ya que ante un pico de corriente puede actuar la proteccion del convertidor y se apaga el amplificador.


----------



## naldonahuel (May 16, 2009)

Hola gente .. les comento que he comprado los componentes  y en cualquier momento voy a empezar con el armado ...

Consulta: cuanto se gastaron en tod incluyendo la fuente en argentina?


----------



## christian antony (May 22, 2009)

hola a todos estuve leendo se ve muy interesante pero mi problema seria como armar la fuente ya q aca en peru no vende nucleos de ferrita para hacer el transformadorr solo se puede encontrar chopper de televisores o de fuentes de computadora aqui tengo una de marca dell de 300w y su transformador tiene un codigo:
42-m52311p01 hp ok
liteon 9550 jc

Y si con esto se puede armar bueno y si se puede de q tamaño seria aprox de una tv de 21, 14, 29 nose gracias de antemano con su respuesta.


----------



## zopilote (May 24, 2009)

christian antony dijo:
			
		

> mi problema seria como armar la fuente ya q aca en peru no vende nucleos de ferrita.



Los nucleos que tienes los puedes emplear, el unico problema es que tienes que desarmarlos sin romper la ferrita . Los núcleos estan estandarizados,  los mas comunes son los EE30/30/7  (30mm de largo), con uno de ellos me hice una fuente de +/-28Vdc para un amplificador de 50W estereo. Así que que no hay impedimentos para no usarlos dentro de los margenes que ofrecen, pues no podras sacar mucha potencia. Pero si lo armas hazlo con tierras separadas, una frecuencia superior a 50Khz y tendras una potencia que movera tus parlante de 12" sin problemas.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## christian antony (May 24, 2009)

Gracias zopilote por tu respuesta me ha animado en seguir investigado sobre este tema para ya comenzar no tendrias material para leer o recomendarme un libro sobre fuentes conmutadas quiero aprender bien la teoria porque me parece un poco complicado las bobinas ya sea el transformador o los toroides quiero saber como calcular bien los numeros de vueltas de almbres que se dan y otras cosas tambien, no tendras una algun proyecto con estas fuentes pero bien explicado sobre todo los transformadores q cantidad de vueltas le tengo q dar q diametro tiene q ser los nucleos seria mejor sies el diametro del transformador de pc q tendo mejor creo q estoy pidiendo mucho y abusando de tu gentilesa .
A q transformador me sirve la de la tv o de la pc o los dos.


saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 24, 2009)

cristian, te recomiendo que te pegues una vuelta por este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-convertidor-12vcc-50vcc-14841/ cualquier consulta o modificacion deberias hacerla ahí.


----------



## naldonahuel (May 28, 2009)

Hola .. estoy en el armado de la fuente .. ya la tengo casi lista, me faltan conseguir los mur de alta velocidad .. lo que hice fue ponerle dos transformadores de ferrite en paralelo.. cuando pueda subo algunas fotitos .. 

Hazard te molesto de nuevo .. no podras poner la hubicación de los componentes? porque se lo ve muy bueno el diseño pero no estan claras las hubicaciones.. prometo fotos de todo ..

Saludos desde Neuquen, Argentina!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> _Joder_ no significa lo mismo en todos los países donde se lee el foro. Por favor, tratá de usar sinónimos más "universales".
> Ah, ubicación se escribe si hache.


----------



## MFK08 (May 30, 2009)

sin dudas un trabajo impecable... una potencia espectacular para un auto.. no quiero imaginar como debe sonar eso en un vehiculo.. felicitaciones te quedo sensacional


----------



## naldonahuel (May 30, 2009)

hazard_1998 Muy bueno quedo ! felicitaciones!
Estas son algunas fotos de mi fuente y otras de los componentes del amplificador..

PD: perdon por mi vocabulario "argentino" jeje


----------



## alejandropwr (May 31, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> bueno, para la envidia de uds pongo fotos del amplificador casi terminado.....



Buenas tardes Hazard 1998, te felicito por tu trabajo. Con un amigo también lo estamos haciendo, Naldonahuel, él ya va a subir las fotos para que las vean.

Saludos.


----------



## naldonahuel (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola gente! aca les dejo una fotitos de como esta quedando .. hazard_1998.. tengo que hacerte una consulta .. el capasitor que esta en serie en la estrada de sonido de 22 uf .. que tipo de capasitor es? porque como capasitor ceramico no lo consigo.. 
Aparentemente andubo bien .. lo unico que en lugar de ese capasitor le puse uno de 22nf (cualqiera, pasa que fue lo que me vendieron) ..y el bolumen de salida hera bajo , pero a mi entender debe ser por este mismo motivo.. ahora tengo que provar con uno de 47 uf que consegui a ver que hace.. 
Ha .. la pbc la rediseñamos con alejandro_pwr .. pero la bamos a subir cuando confirmemos que anda de diez...

Bueno aca van las pimeras fotos .. espero que les guste...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 14, 2009)

juajua! que laburito....!
pregunto, ese es el circuito que yo postie?, no veo las resistencias de source de los mosfet que son de 1 ohm de 5W, ademas aunque no esta aclarado en el esquema, hay resistencias que deben ser de potencia, por ej R14, R15, R44 y R45 (disipan 1/4 de watt cada una, pero yo recomiendo a lo sumo de 1W, porque calientan y las resist chinas se hacen pelota), en cuanto al capacitor de 22uF debe ser un electrolitico no polarizado, no es en la entrada, es en el lazo de realimentacion (C2, va en serie a R28 y fija la ganancia en alterna del amplificador, si no conseguis capacitores no polarizados o "bipolares", podes poner 2 capacitores de 47uF en serie con los negativos puestos uno a espalda del otro, entonces te queda un terminal positivo a masa y el otro terminal positivo a la R28, para mas calidad de audio podes bypassearlo con un capacitor de polipropileno de 100 a 220nF en paralelo con C2.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 14, 2009)

otros comentarios, los disipadores, yo diria que estan medio cortos, osea, son medio chicos, (yo me quede re corto con los que puse, que supuestamente tienen mayor eficiencia termica) y otra cosa, ahi vi en las otras fotos que posteaste los transistores, ojo al piojo que vi que tenias de distintas partidas, chequea que en un mismo canal tengas todos los transistores de una rama que sean iguales en lo posible, ya que los mosfet son dificiles de aparear, es importante que le des bola a esto para que no haya un transistor que conduzca mas que otro, por esto tambien es harto importante las resistencias de 1 ohm, que ayudan a ecualizar las corrientes...


----------



## naldonahuel (Jul 14, 2009)

Gracias por contestar hazard! 
Si.. es el circuito que vos publicaste , lastima que no tenia aclarado lo de las resistencias, y con razon se nos habían quemado un par jejeje!..voy a tratar de arregrar todo lo que me estas diciendo y despues comento .. 
Con el tema de la temperatura le voy a poner 2 cooler como primer medida para probar y de ultima que no de trataré de conseguir disipadores mas grandes.. 
Un abrazo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2009)

Buenas, queria saber en que andaba la cosa naldonahuel, a ver si correjiste lo que comente y que tal andubo...
quisiera saber como te quedo la corriente de reposo, y las opiniones...


----------



## naldonahuel (Jul 23, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, queria saber en que andaba la cosa naldonahuel, a ver si correjiste lo que comente y que tal andubo...
> quisiera saber como te quedo la corriente de reposo, y las opiniones...



Hola.. disculpa la demora.. ya cambie las resistencias y capasitores , pero tube un problema con la fuente que ya lo solucionaré , el problema es que me salio un viaje y haste a dentro de diez dias no vuelvo a casa.. pero en cuanto  pueda provar te comento lo susedido.. 

Muchas gracias por todo Hazard_1998!

PD: NO sabes lo ancioso que estoy de escuchar esa bestia! jaja


----------



## naldonahuel (Mar 10, 2010)

hazard_1998 como andas tanto tiempo? mira despues de bastante voy a seguir con este tema .. el ampli ya lo termine.. pero tengo un problema , como ya te he comentado , para este proyecto he utilizado la fuente de liciperro , al probar el amplificador con una señal de entrada , por ejemplo la compu anda de diez .. pero si le conecto de entrada la señal que obtengo desde el stereo del automovil , ahi es donde tengo el problema .. ya que  gnd del stereo es el mismo (-) de la batería o sea estoy haciendo un corto entre el negativo de la batería y el gnd de la fuente ... agradecería si alguien me podría dar una mano en este tema (se que para muchos esto pedría ser una tontería , pero como he comentado anteriormente soy un aficionado de la electronica y hay muchas cosas que todavía no he estudiado ni lehido) ..

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## melchor (Abr 18, 2010)

muestra el circuito para analizarlo y se;alarte donde esta el problema , aun que sospeche de la configuracion que tienes en la parte inversora de dc a ac que tetificas con los puente diodo que alimentan la parte de amplificador  tienes que tener en cuenta la misma batt que alimenta el radio del carro es la misma batt que alimenta tu circuito


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 18, 2010)

se ve complicado XD
cuanta potencia le has metido??


----------



## melchor (Abr 18, 2010)

otra cosa en el radio del carro el gnd es el mismo negativo  de la bateria y en la planta que fabricaste nop  por que la fuente de ferrita  en la salida tiene tres espiras de salida que son el secundario trata  uniendo el mismo negativo de entrada de corriente de la parte inversora con el GDN de la parte amplificador  primero analiza bien las posicion de los diodos de proteccion de corto circuitos esto lo digo por que hice un amplificador como ese y tube un peque;o incomveniente

jaja segun la cantidad de mosfet que uso en el amplificador aparenta dar una potencia de 800w espero que diga que potentia piensa octener de el o mejor dicho que potencia octubo


----------



## inverluz (Mar 6, 2012)

hola amigo, yo quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con la fuente para el amplificador de carro, como calcular la cantidad de vueltaque debo dar en el transformador de ferrita


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 6, 2012)

naldonahuel dijo:


> hazard_1998 como andas tanto tiempo? mira despues de bastante voy a seguir con este tema .. el ampli ya lo termine.. pero tengo un problema , como ya te he comentado , para este proyecto he utilizado la fuente de liciperro , al probar el amplificador con una señal de entrada , por ejemplo la compu anda de diez .. pero si le conecto de entrada la señal que obtengo desde el stereo del automovil , ahi es donde tengo el problema .. ya que  gnd del stereo es el mismo (-) de la batería o sea estoy haciendo un corto entre el negativo de la batería y el gnd de la fuente ... agradecería si alguien me podría dar una mano en este tema (se que para muchos esto pedría ser una tontería , pero como he comentado anteriormente soy un aficionado de la electronica y hay muchas cosas que todavía no he estudiado ni lehido) ..
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias


uhm... hace mil que no leo este hilo, se ve que cuando migraron el foro de servidor o actualizaron el foro, perdi la notificacion del hilo...... te comento que no deberia presentar ningun problema. que efectos te produce la fuente? el negativo de bateria deberia ser el GND del stereo... pero por uno pasa SOLO señal, y por el otro SOLO corriente de consumo....


----------



## xzibit08 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola gente! naldonahuel te queria preguntar cuanto te salio todo $ para el armado de este "amplificadorsito" Jeje Saludoss Gente!



Con este circuito que mencionaste al principio del post "[SMPS] Convertidor 12vcc a +-50vcc" , masomenos cuantos Watts saldrian en 4 y 8 ohms? saludoss


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 18, 2012)

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola gente! naldonahuel te queria preguntar cuanto te salio todo $ para el armado de este "amplificadorsito" Jeje Saludoss Gente!



se que si naldonahuel lo lee te lo podra contestar pero eso es muy fácil de averiguar como alguna vez lo leí por acá agarra u lápiz y una hoja de papel copia todo lo que necesitas ; vas a una tienda de electrónica la mas cercana y le pides una proforma; luego nos pasas el dato


----------



## xzibit08 (Mar 18, 2012)

Si es lo mas facil jaja, pero aca los muchachos del negocio de electronica no se quieren tomar el tiempo para anotarte el precio de todo si no lo vas a comprar, o sino te dicen que deje la lista para que despues la pase a buscar y walaa, la lista se perdio y no pudieron hacer nada jaja


----------



## zopilote (Mar 19, 2012)

Es por la idiosincracia de los comerciantes de cada región, si preguntas el precio es por que lo vas ha llevar. En nuestra tierra puedes ir y preguntar en cada tienda y te daran el precio, lo cual no sucede con otros paises o regiones. Lo que puedes hacer es solo comprar un mosfet, el mas grande (es el que se lleva el 65% del presupuesto) y de alli ya puedes hacer tu cotización, los mosfet de la fuente estan a la mitad del precio del mas grande, y la resistencias no valen mucho, lo que resta se van en condensadores, diodos rapidos (igual a los mosfet pequeños) y el disipador (caro en agunos lugares) y por supuesto el toroide o ferrita (que es lo primero que tienes que conseguir  para iniciar todo).


----------

